# Advanced SL bearing question



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all,
I purchased a new TCR Advanced SL ISP frameset off ebay, and I believe it was originally a full bike with 7900, because it has the blue decals on the seat tube and seat stays, so pretty sure it is coming with the Shimano bearings pressed in, but I'd rather build the bike with SRAM Red...

Can you tell me, where is a good place online to order the required SRAM BB86 bearing set?? Is it at all difficult to install the SRAM bearings/sleeve? Are specific tools required (bearing press)??
Difficult to remove Shimano bearings that are already installed?


Thanks!!!


----------

